

The US schools with their own police - dmitri1981
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/jan/09/texas-police-schools

======
sdoering
Coming from Germany, I could only shake my head about this (imhl) totally
stupid state-behaviour. Sorry, but having studied teaching for 2 years, before
switching the subject and having teached a lot in non-school environments, I
can't possibly imagine any argument supporting this legelative behavior.

Sorry, to say that, but I am so glad, that I grew up in another country, in
another time.

If I were a parent, I would strongly think of relocation abroad. out of such a
system.

Sorry, if sounding rude. But I had to try real hard, not to use any swear
words.

